# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  اعتزال فيصل العجب !!!

## احمد الحبر

*[justify]فيصل العجب .. الملك ..
كم وكم استمتعنا بفنه الراقي .. استمتعنا بلمساته .. بهمساته للكره .. بباصاته البينيه .. بتمريراته .. بأهدافه .. حتى بوقفته في الملعب .. حتى اذا ذكر اسمه نستمتع أيما استمتاع ..
كم غنينا وترنمنا باسمه وسيظل اسمه محفوراً على جدارن ذاكرة المريخ والكرة السودانية ..
لكن 
وآه من لكن
هل سيكون الملك في هذا الموسم هو نفسه الملك فيصل ؟!
أم هل سيكون هذا الموسم هو آخر مواسمه مع المريخ ومع كرة القدم ؟
هل حانت ساعة اعتزاله ؟
سؤال يحمل في جوفه اجابات صعبه ؟![/justify]
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*التغيير سنة الحياة لا شك في ذلك


ولكن يظل فيصل العجب اسطورة خالدة لن تتكرر بسهولة في حاضرنا القريب



ويظل العجب هو رئة المريخ التي يتنفس بها ويضخ بها الأكسجين 

حتي و هو في 

غير 




لياقته البدنية




لأنه يلعب بعقله

وموهبته

ثم ببدنه





وما سيناريوهات استبداله ببعيدة عن الأذهان


العجب قادر علي الإبداع لموسمين علي اقل تقدير



له منا كل الحب
*

----------


## كته

*خلاص لحقو امات طه
*

----------


## Star Plus

*فعلا فيصل العجب علامة مميزة في تاريخ المريخ
يستحق منا كل التقدير 
وسيكون جزءا مهما من تاريخ المريخ
لوكان عقارب الزمن تدور للوراء
لأرجعناها عشرة سنوات فقط
عجب فعلا عجب.
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

خلاص لحقو امات طه



 
انت قاصد منو يا كتكوت؟؟؟



انا بولع البخور اول حاجة بعدين بكتب


تكون قاصد احمد الحبر؟؟؟





عليك الله بخرو من عندك يا كتكوت
*

----------


## tito_santana

*الله لا جاب يوم اعتزاله
*

----------


## عمر صالح

* صاحب القرار هوالعجب نفسه....لاداعى للعجلة .. دعوه يقرر... السير استانلى ماتيوس لعب  حتى عمر 42سنة ..

طرق مثل هذه المواضيع محرج للاعب....قال كبير الرشاشات الدعيع  سيد الاسم  مش التشادى: مازلت قادرا على العطاء فلماذا  السؤال عن موعد الاعتزال ؟؟؟؟؟ ....بصراحة ما تكتلو حيل الراجل  ولا تكسرو مقاديفو فهو ما زال قادرا على العطاء ....شكرا00
*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*غايتو انا شايفو زي اخوه موسى .. لعب للتحرير 18 عاما وترك الكرة بعامل المروه فقط ....
*

----------


## ziyada

*ما يقدمه فى هذا الموسم ,,,واهتمامه بالتمارين,,, ومردوده سيحكمان,,,
العمر ليس المقياس الوحيد,,,حسام وابراهيم حسن والدعيع امثله حيه
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*كل بداية ولها نهاية ودي سُنة الحياة ، ولو دامت لكمال عبد الوهاب ما كان وصلت للعجب وصدقوني حواء المريخ لن يصيبها العقم ابداً ودائماً تنجب لنا عباقرة الكرة السودانية 
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ziyada
					

ما يقدمه فى هذا الموسم ,,,واهتمامه بالتمارين,,, ومردوده سيحكمان,,,
العمر ليس المقياس الوحيد,,,حسام وابراهيم حسن والدعيع امثله حيه



كلام عقل ومنطق
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*العجب فيثارة الكره السودانيه 
نعم دوام الحال من المحال 
لكن اعتقد ما زال الوقت مبكرا لاعتزاله
*

----------


## النجم المهاجر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين كرار
					

العجب فيثارة الكره السودانيه 
نعم دوام الحال من المحال 
لكن اعتقد ما زال الوقت مبكرا لاعتزاله



يا ابو رنا لو اعتزل نجيب الفانله بس ونضعها في نص الملعب وجماعتك الرجفه تدخلهم
*

----------


## العرّش

*حمل المريخ في كتفه زهاء أثنتي عشر عاما ..
.. محظوظ من شاهد هذه الأسطورة تمشي علي قدمين ..نعم انها سنة الحياة .لكن الأسطورة ما بتتكرر زي بليه ماردونا زيدان حامد بريمة.
..والأن بعد ما تعرض لأصابة سوف تبعده شهرا عن الملاعب .. أفتكر حيكون لديه وقت للتفكير وأحيانا الراحة بتنفع معه ..شاهدته في مباراة أهلي الخرطوم الودية التي أصيب فيها كان بيلعب من غير نفس لأنه كان لاعب مع الرديف وحس بان أيامه في المريخ بقت معدودة.. أنه ملك الكورة السودانية فيصل عجب سيدو .
.. حتي لو أعتزل سوف يظل في الوجدان ..
*

----------


## المريخابي الغيور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

خلاص لحقو امات طه



العجب عجيب نتمني له الصحه والعافيه:love:
                        	*

----------


## بووم

*الملك سوف يكرم بعد رفع كاس الابطال يااهل الصفوه ياكته:evil_lol:
                        	*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*فيصل العجب لايزال العجب زعم عامل السن والاصابات المتكرره ولكنه مذال عطاه متواصل ونتمن ان يواصل تالقه
*

----------


## جعفر بابكر

*يااخوانا حرام عليكم نحنا لسه عشمانين لينا في مرجيحتين ثلاثة عند الكورنر للماسورة ديك عارفيني
قاصد منو . نحنا لسه ماشبعنا من فنو لسة قدامنا موسمين اقل شئ العجوز الراقص (ميلا)متي اعتزل عجب عجب
                        	*

----------


## سيزر

*حراااام عليكم العجب يعتزل تاني البعذب لينا دفاع الهلال منو
                        	*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*نعم فيصل لاعب موهوب منذ حضوره من كوبر ولكن حانت ساعه الصفر لتقول لفيصل قد انتهى دورك فاترك خانتك للاعب أخر ولكن ستظل بصماتك واضحة في المريخ..
فيصل انتهى ولابد من ان يعتزل ..
                        	*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*
*

----------


## محمود محمد اسماعيل

*كيف تكون المتعه من دونك ياعجب
                        	*

----------


## ناهد عباس

*سيفقد الزعيم الكثير الكثير باعتزال الملك والامبراطور ونتمنى عكس ذلك
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*يديك العافيه
*

----------

